# Honda or Ariens 926056 hydro pro



## lillbear (Jan 5, 2016)

So what you guys think. Honda or Ariens 926056 hydro pro 28 track?


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

lillbear said:


> So what you guys think. Honda or Ariens 926056 hydro pro 28 track?


Would you mind starting a separate thread on your question? I am very interested in the responses you get.

See:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblower-reviews/1413-ariens-hydro-pro-track-28-review.html



seb said:


> Thank you!
> I live near Quebec City, in Quebec, Canada.
> Here we get about 2 meters of snow every winter. In 2008, we got 5!
> 
> ...


This statement was made in the review by the original poster:

_"I think the reverse could have been faster. *The transmission does not feel as powerful going reverse compared to forward, and sometimes it just stops moving if there is too much resistance such as a little slope*."
_
This question was never answered by the original poster:



wdb said:


> *Did I read your review correctly, that it won't go backwards on an incline?!?* That seems to be a pretty large shortcoming, especially considering that tracked machines are supposedly made for steeper terrain.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:moved: Plenty of room "here" for the discussion.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

lillbear said:


> So what you guys think. Honda or Ariens 926056 hydro pro 28 track?


Two excellent machines with different approaches. I think it is a matter of preference. Everyone has an opinion as to what is better and often those opinions are very subjective.

The Ariens is more barbarian and the Honda more warrior. In this comparo the Ariens has substantially more power and the Honda is a more sophisticated design. Both will get the job done well & both companies offer good support. I suggest you get behind both before pulling the trigger.

Best of luck with whichever machine you choose.


----------



## nafterclifen (Oct 14, 2015)

Here is a 5 page thread that may help you decide...

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...ide-honda-928-1332-vs-ariens-pro-28-32-a.html

Unless you're considering the HSS1332, there is nothing that compares to the 420cc engine on the Ariens Pro and Hydro-Pro blowers in terms of power.


----------



## Laundryboy (Oct 18, 2014)

My ariens hydro reverse was really pathetic. For the first bit of use the reverse was really slow, once it was good and warm it pretty much would quit working. Of course the dealer couldn't find anything wrong with it.


----------



## Terrance (Dec 28, 2015)

Cardo111 said:


> Two excellent machines with different approaches. I think it is a matter of preference. Everyone has an opinion as to what is better and often those opinions are very subjective.
> 
> The Ariens is more barbarian and the Honda more warrior. In this comparo the Ariens has substantially more power and the Honda is a more sophisticated design. Both will get the job done well & both companies offer good support. I suggest you get behind both before pulling the trigger.
> 
> Best of luck with whichever machine you choose.


There's your answer: Get both! :icon_whistling::smiley-confused009::wacko::smiley-whacky017::biggrin:
---------------------------


----------



## S_trangeBrew (Jan 12, 2016)

nafterclifen said:


> Here is a 5 page thread that may help you decide...
> 
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...ide-honda-928-1332-vs-ariens-pro-28-32-a.html
> 
> Unless you're considering the HSS1332, there is nothing that compares to the 420cc engine on the Ariens Pro and Hydro-Pro blowers in terms of power.


This.

I have a new 2016 Honda HSS1332ATD (electric shoot controls, hour meter, etc.) and in my opinion it's currently the best tracked walk behind blower available. No contest.

HOWEVER. Once you go down to the Honda HSS928ATD, you lose 120cc of engine displacement vs. the 1332 (270cc vs. 390cc)!!! That's a lot, considering the thing still costs $2910! Less than $500 more and you could have the much more powerful and feature laden 1332.

If you need a 28in wide tracked snowblower, I don't see how you can go with a 270cc engine on the Honda vs. the 420cc engine on the Ariens. I'm of the opinion the Honda is probably higher quality and if you're not asking too much of it, it'll be a great machine for you, but the value isn't there for most people.

If you can go up to 32" and don't mind spending the extra money, I'd go with the HSS1332ATD in a heartbeat. It's the ultimate. The automatic Auger Protection Sytem, which in my experience pretty much eliminates the need to replace shear bolts is worth anything they ask for it, in my humble opinion. Replacing shear bolts sucks.


----------

